# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  تدخل الأهل في حياة الزوجية ؟

## اريام الدلوعة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

في موضوع يحتاج إلى نقاش خصوصا إني سمعه قضية أكثر من شخص
وهي تدخل الأهل في حياة الزوجين ؟
مثلا الزوج 

شخص لا يشور زوجته في الأمور بل يشور اخية الأكبر أو امة في موضوع وإذا اتفق علية دهب إلى زوجته يتفق معها 
وتكتشف في النهاية ولا شي نفد من الاتفاقية بينها وبين زوجها ولما تسأله عن السبب يخبرها هم افهم منا 

هنا الزوجة 

تذهب إلى أمها أو أختها وتخبرها إن زوجها كذا وكذا ويتدخلون في كل شي والزوج يقول حاضر ( ما عنده شخصية )

ما إذا تفعلين لو كان هذا الشخص زوجك وماذا راح تفعل إذا كانت هذا زوجتك ؟

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (06-22-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (06-22-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

طرح في غاية الاهميه ... 
ما إذا تفعلين لو كان هذا الشخص زوجك وماذا راح تفعل إذا كانت هذا زوجتك ؟
ان المراه 
مهما يحصل بينها وبين زوجها من خلاف لا تخبر اهلها ولا هو يخبر اهله..

الا اذا كانت  المشكله كبيره جدا وبينهم اطفال ...

ما إذا تفعلين لو كان هذا الشخص زوجك

اجلس معه و بكل هدوء نتناقش في الموضوع وانه اهله على عيني و راسي ..لكن هذا ما يمنعى انه يلغي اريي 
وياخد فيه لاانه في الاولى و الاخير  راح يكون الموضوع يخصني ويخصه واهلي واهله بعيدين

وماذا راح تفعل إذا كانت هذا زوجتك ؟

نفس شي يجلس معاها ويقول لها اي شياء يكون بينا الموضوع يظل بينا احنا الاثنين ماله داعي نذخل 
الاهل في كل كبيره وصغيره 
 ويعتمد على الزوج في هذي المسئله وما اعتقد زوجه عاقله وتحافط على زوجها راح تقول كل شي حق اهلها اذا كانت تحبه
الزوجه دائما تحب يكون زوجها (كبير في نطر اهلها 
*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (06-22-2011)

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

شكرا إلك على المشركة معي 

صحيح إن العش الزوجية كلها إسرار ما يخرج
 منها شي 
لكن في منهم من يشاور الطرف التأني في الأخير إلا الأسف 
حتى لو قال إليها هذا الشي بيني وبينك 
هذا الشي من القلب لا سيطيع إن يمحمل فوق طاقة 

اذكر في وحدة الله يستر علينا وعليكم 
هم في المستشفي وكانت الزوجة حامل أخبرتهم الطبية إن الولادة راح تتأخر 
والطفل ربما لا يتحمل الانتظار عليكم إن تقررا ماذا راح اختار ون عملية قصريه ولا شق من كيس الجنين 
المفروض هنا راح يشاور زوجه في هذا الأمر تخيلوا ماذا قال الزوج دقيقة   يا طبية راح اتصل إلى أخي 
قالت الطبية هل أخوك طبيب قال لا بس راح شاوره هو أفضل مني 
والزوجة هنا انصدمت من قرار زوجها 
بينما الزوج يتصل إلى اخية قالت الزوجة إلى الطبية شقي كيش الجنين على مسؤوليتي والحمد الله ولدت وللادة طبيعية 
وما رجع الزوج إلى زوجته ولدت ولما سالت زوجه ماذا كان قرار أخوك في الموضوع قال ولادة قيصرية 
وهي الحمد الله ولد ولادة طبيعة 
هم يضحك وهم يبكي بغتة سند يسند ظهرها طلع السند يشاور أهلة 

والله يكون في عونها

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (06-22-2011)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السَلآم عليكم |~

أريام : موآضيع هدّافة جداً ..

يَعجبني هذا الطرح ..


بس للأسف ماعندي خلَفية بهالمواضيع ..

منَاقشة مفيدة إن شاء الله 

موفقين لكل خير

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

روح وريحان  اعطرتي صفحتي بتوقيعك على الصفحة 
وهذا يسعدني 
الله يسعدك في الدنيا والاخرة 
واتمنا لك حياة سعيدة ان شاء الله في الحاضر والمستقبل

----------


## الفجر القادم

هذه قضية كبيرة ومنتشرة بين الازواج وهناك  طرق رائعة من المفترض على الازوج ان يتبعوها الا وهي الدورات التحضيرية والتعريفية عن الزواج، وهناك  اسلوب صحي جدا تتبعه معضم الدول المتقدمه في عائلاتهم لكن نحن وللأسف ثقافة الاطباء النفسيين والمستشارين النفسيين معدومه لذا يجب استشارتهم عند حدوث مشاكل لا نستطيع حلها، والاهم وقبل ذلك الاستعانه بالله تعالى والالتزام بتعاليم ديننا الاسلامي انا من وجهة نظري المتواضعه اعتقد ان هذا السبيل هو الافضل 
وتقبلوا مروري

----------

